# I want to own a handgun for self defense...



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I am not a newbie to shooting in general but I have no experience in shooting handguns. I would like to buy a handgun that I can train with regarding personal/home defense. I know that there are THOUSANDS of opinions out there, I would like to hear yours. I am thinking that I would like to buy a gun that is: relatively inexpensive to shoot (I am looking to reload for this gun), trustworthy, durable, not punishing to shoot repeatedly at the range, not HUGE for concealant reasons, etc. AGAIN, I know that there are lots of thoughts here, feel free to share. Please remember that this is not a pissing match, just a gun owner looking to purchase a new handgun


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Any one of the S&W J frame revolvers in 38spl or 357 are excellent choices. They are simple and extremely reliable. 38spl ammo is easy to find or reload and relatively cheap.

Enough said...


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Are you looking for a revolver or semiauto? 

For a revolver I would look at a .357 You can practice with .38 sp in it, Or for a semi 9mm is reletivly cheap to shoot as well.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

PITBULL said:


> Are you looking for a revolver or semiauto?
> 
> For a revolver I would look at a .357 You can practice with .38 sp in it, Or for a semi 9mm is reletivly cheap to shoot as well.


A great start. A Smith J-frame .357/.38 or a Glock 19 (9mm) are great choices and relatively cheap to shoot. I own and love them both. 

_One finger at a time ....._


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Another revolver to add to the mix that won't break your bank is a Rossi 461/462. Its a 6 shot, .357mag snubbie. I have one and haven't had any problems or issues with it. Great for home protection and great to carry concealed.
They go for under $400. NIB.


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

I own several guns, my go to gun for self defense is a S&W Mod. 19 .357. 

You will get lots of advise, if you can get with some friends try several guns to find what you are most comfortable with. Lots of guys want to go with various semi-autos cause they are "cool" I stick with my revolver because I've carried it for over 20 years and feel comfortable with it. I'd rather hit with 2 in the chest than miss with 14.

Whatever you decide on spend time on the range and shoot and shoot and shoot.


----------



## BigMuskie (Jan 26, 2006)

take your time and go to the range and shoot a couple of different guns. Everyone is different, what works great for me and or what i shoot well may not be the same for you. 

.45 is my cal. I just picked up a S&W M&P carry .45 the other week $623 out the door. You may be able to find them cheaper if you really hunt. 

Good Luck.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Take a look at Springfields XD or XDM. I've run thousands of rounds thru My XD Tactical (9mm) without a hic-up. Easy to clean and carries well. C-man


----------



## Joe Boleo (Jun 3, 2007)

These folks have given good advice. I carry a S&W Model 60 .38 Special J frame with a 2-inch barrel and sometimes a 1911A1. Getting some practice with different guns should help narrow the field. It depends what you prefer, can handle well and afford. Taker care...
Joe


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

The 4" barreled 357 mag wheelgun would be a top choice, Ruger or S&W. If you want something a little more concealable & lighter a 3" S&W Model 60 or Ruger SP101 in 357 would do. 

We'll save the upgrade to the H&K p2000sk LEM in 40 s&w for a few years down the road. That 4" 357 D/A revolver covers a lot of bases. Take that tax refund & start shopping.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Too bad ya don't live closer, I'd take you out to the range and let you try some of my handguns. That way you can feel what feels good to you. 
And then, you'd buy lunch......hot dogs maybe?


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I might consider going to silver bullet firearms in GR and renting their weapons, much cheaper than buying and then deciding you made a mistake.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Where is the popcorn smilie when ya need it?

Just a couple of comments. While I love the grip size of j frames, be advised that if you select a snubby j frame, you are going to find that it is not the most pleasant shooter around, even with 38's. You are also going to find that they take a fair amount of practice to become proficient with. That said, they do conceal well but, not any better than some of the auto's out there.

Even short bbl'd semi's take a little practice to become proficient with and then the only advantages there is that you get to miss more before you have to reload (which can generally be done faster).

If you are like lots of people, the hows and whens of concealed carry are going to factor in. Some people can carry larger service sized handguns while others, for a variety of reasons, go smaller. Determine your needs and prioritize---that will effect weapon selection and holster type.

Consider taking a CPL class first, if you get a decent instructor, you will benefit from the insight provided in class. Class....train, if you are going to carry, attain and maintain a high level of proficiency.

While you don't always get what you pay for, do NOT buy junk because it is more economical--at least when it comes to firearms.

Good luck and....relax....guns are like Lays potatoe chips....


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

2X the 357, but I'd use .38+P for home defense. (158 grain semi wad cutter hollow points).


----------



## mvd (Apr 9, 2010)

Not sure where your located but the firing line in Westland has over 70 different handguns for rent. A gun I have been interested in as a "home gun" and not so much a carry gun is the Taurus Judge. It is a 6 shot revolver that will shoot either a 410 shot gun shell or a 357. It is bigger than the s&w J'S and gives you quite a bit more to grip. I suppose it is still concealable with heavier clothing if you want.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

For a revolver You could try to find one of these, http://www.tonyrogers.com/weapons/pfeifer-zeliska.htm

If you cannot find the revolver dont worry TC puts the same cartirage into the contender,






If you dont hit the bad guy half the neighborhood should wake up and call 911


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Ruger LCR is good little revolver. The gel filled Hogue grips take some of the sting out of the .38 +P's. It also has one of the best double action triggers I've seen. My wife can shoot a 2.5" group at 7 yards when she takes her time, so it's pretty accurate for a snubby. (don't ask what I shoot, its well over 2.5"):lol: They make a .357 version now if your looking for a bit more punch.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

You might want to start out with a .22 cal, Pistol, shoot it, get used to a pistol, cheaper to shoot then you'll have a better idea of what type of carry weapon you might want.. and Yes take a CPL Class from a qualified instructor, not one of these one day drive through classes...and there's a butt load of them out there// Good Luck.. You need a good class to look into, shoot me a PM..


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

The J -frame 38 isn't pleasant to shoot


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

PITBULL said:


> For a revolver You could try to find one of these, http://www.tonyrogers.com/weapons/pfeifer-zeliska.htm
> 
> If you cannot find the revolver dont worry TC puts the same cartirage into the contender,
> 
> ...


 
Are you sure that a .60 cal is even legal in the US????


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

KeithD said:


> Its actually a good demo for students when your talking about sight alignment, trigger control and grip. as long as you have at least 2 of the above rounds go where rounds are supposed to go..


Would a Gen II GLock 17 , in a Raven holster be a good choice ? The 17 because of the longer sight plane and the Raven because being plastic ,the sweat won't matter.The best of both worlds so to speak


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Bucket-Back said:


> Would a Gen II GLock 17 , in a Raven holster be a good choice ? The 17 because of the longer sight plane and the Raven because being plastic ,the sweat won't matter.The best of both worlds so to speak


 
Without getting into to a debate here, Defencive training and target shooting are quite different..when training for a CPL you should be shooting without using your sights.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

glockman55 said:


> Without getting into to a debate here, Defencive training and target shooting are quite different..when training for a CPL you should be shooting without using your sights.


I totally agree , but my G17 & Raven reference was for Keith D . I thinks that's what he runs , and was a tongue in cheek comment that I found him out . Maybe he's up for some private training when off work in the near future.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

Hunter333 said:


> I checked out their site and found "Our rental wall includes .38, .357, .44, .50 caliber Revolvers, .22 LR, .380, 9mm, .40 S&W, .45 ACP Semi Automatics, and .22 LR, .223, 5.56, .45 ACP, 9mm Rifles" I like the idea of going there and shooting some different guns to see what works for me.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas all, keep them coming.


 I would say go check em out. I did some shopping around before buying and silverbullet was the cheapest for the gun I was looking for. Their service was excellant. They were extremely helpful and answered many questions I had. I went there last week Wednesday and the gun I was wanting was a Smith and Wesson. The salesman told me if I was serious to come back Friday or Saturday because they were having Smith and Wesson days. So I did. It ended up saving me almost 50 dollars. They have my business from now on. I ended up with a .40 cal. M&P. They have a ton of pistols you can try.


----------



## karl (Oct 21, 2009)

First, to be honest, I have to say that I'm a huge fan of the 1911 platform. Mostly because I carried that most of my career in the military and I just love the way the new ones shoot. I also have a "tupperware" gun in .45 that I like for it's size and concealment ability. I've also got some wheel guns in both J frame and 4 inch that shoot well and are reliable as the day is long. See what I mean? There are many different roads to take for many different but good reasons. Many here have given some great advice. For example, 9mm is relatively inexpensive to practice with (and you will need practice, practice, practice), and you can put multipule rounds on target due to capacity levels of most 9mm's. Glocks are good pistols as are Rugars, Smiths, Colts and so on and on and on. Go to the range and shoot a bunch of different guns, narrow it down to a select few and then narrow it down to your choice. The gun has to feel good and shoot well for you.
It's good to have the folks here with the knowledge and experience to draw from but it still comes down to what is right for you. 
When you are picking your gun is a good time to go ahead and find a quality holster and belt. Don't spend oodles on a gun only to buy a cheapo holster. You'll just end up with a box full of holsters you don't use and will have spent more money than if you just buy a quality holster thru an informed purchase. You'll also need a good belt. It's all part of a system. Good Luck and have a blast. Be forwarned-Handguns are addictive.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

SB does have a nice disco like setting store with all the bells , buzzers and neon lights .$35 for a Glock Magazine , $79 for a Galco Holster for the infamous G-Lock . Nice , knowlegable ,GQ help staff that appears to be well paid .

But what do I know ? I live out in the woods . I didn't always though. 

I edited my offer out awhile ago


----------



## KeithD (Mar 8, 2010)

Bucket-Back said:


> Would a Gen II GLock 17 , in a Raven holster be a good choice ? The 17 because of the longer sight plane and the Raven because being plastic ,the sweat won't matter.The best of both worlds so to speak


Personally, I think you would be extremely happy with that combo. I carried a G17 in a Raven Phantom for years. I just recently switched to a G19 in a Raven ACR (Appendix Carry Rig). 

Raven is arguably the best carry rig you can buy. Lifetime warranty, great customer service and their products are tested by the best in the industry. Ive ran mine through numerous shooting events, classes, instruction and daily carry and have never encountered a problem.



glockman55 said:


> Without getting into to a debate here, Defencive training and target shooting are quite different..when training for a CPL you should be shooting without using your sights.


Not exactly true. A newer shooter needs to learn the fundamentals first. To many new shooters come out and try to go way to far, way to fast. Work the fundamentals and the rest will come with time. Distance is a factor, up close yeah sights are pretty much irrelevant. But there are situations where you may have time and op to place a well aimed shot in someones brain box and end a situation





Bucket-Back said:


> Maybe he's up for some private training when off work in the near future.


Im always up for private training when I have some free time. Which is pretty limited right now. but if interested feel free to get a hold of me and we can try to work something out.


Keith


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

KeithD said:


> A newer shooter needs to learn the fundamentals first. To many new shooters come out and try to go way to far, way to fast. Work the fundamentals and the rest will come with time. Distance is a factor, up close yeah sights are pretty much irrelevant. But there are situations where you may have time and op to place a well aimed shot in someones brain box and end a situation


Fundamentally speaking, sights are put on there for a reason. They are generally accepted as an aid to proper sighting to achieve intended outcomes.

The more proficient one becomes, the less reliant they may become on certain features or....maybe they just enhance their performance because they are fundamentally sound.

I guess that most people agree that distance is the determining factor on the amount of reliance on sighting devices to ensure good marksmanship or at the very least...getting rounds on the intended target in a short amount of time.


----------

